# VLC won't plan videos



## mellowmiester (Nov 7, 2021)

VLC stopped playing videos, here is the output:

```
@freebsd:~ $ vlc
VLC media player 3.0.16 Vetinari (revision 3.0.13-8-g41878ff4f2)
[0000000800c50060] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
[0000000800d8b6e0] main playlist: playlist is empty
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so
libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/i965_drv_video.so
libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
[0000000807d37560] glconv_vaapi_x11 gl error: vaInitialize: unknown libva error
libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so
libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/i965_drv_video.so
libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
[0000000807d37560] glconv_vaapi_drm gl error: vaInitialize: unknown libva error
libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so
libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1
[0000000807d37560] glconv_vaapi_drm gl error: vaInitialize: unknown libva error
Failed to open VDPAU backend Shared object "libvdpau_va_gl.so" not found, required by "vlc"
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello,

you are missing the vdpau driver with OpenGL backend.

Try installing: multimedia/libvdpau-va-gl


----------



## mellowmiester (Nov 7, 2021)

I installed libvdpau-va-gl. I am still getting this: 

```
@freebsd:~ $ vlc
VLC media player 3.0.16 Vetinari (revision 3.0.13-8-g41878ff4f2)
[0000000800c50060] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
[0000000800d8b560] main playlist: playlist is empty
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
Non-native QFileDialog supports only local files
qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1085, resource id: 4209370, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0
libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so
libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_13
libva error: /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so init failed
libva info: va_openDriver() returns 1
libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/i965_drv_video.so
libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_13
libva info: va_openDriver() returns 0
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 7, 2021)

mellowmiester said:


> libva info: VA-API version 1.13.0
> libva info: Trying to open /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so
> libva info: Found init function __vaDriverInit_1_13
> libva error: /usr/local/lib/dri/iHD_drv_video.so init failed
> ...



Can you tell us how do you have configured your graphic drivers, step by step?


----------



## mellowmiester (Nov 7, 2021)

Honestly I don't remember what I did to the graphic drivers. I ended up doing `cd /usr/local/lib/` followed by `rm -r dri`. Now VLC and mpv both play video. 

Out put from the terminal is the following, but video appears to play fine:

```
@freebsd:~ $ vlc
VLC media player 3.0.16 Vetinari (revision 3.0.13-8-g41878ff4f2)
[0000000800c50060] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
libEGL warning: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so" (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri)

libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
libEGL warning: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so" (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri)

[0000000800d8b560] main playlist: playlist is empty
qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1023, resource id: 4243661, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0
libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
libEGL warning: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so" (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri)

[000000080c0b3060] main filter error: Failed to create video converter
libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
libEGL warning: MESA-LOADER: failed to open swrast: Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so" (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri)

[000000080c067560] xcb_xv vout display error: no available XVideo adaptor
^C[h264 @ 0x80b840f00] get_buffer() failed
[h264 @ 0x80b840f00] thread_get_buffer() failed
[h264 @ 0x80b840f00] decode_slice_header error
[h264 @ 0x80b840f00] no frame!
QObject::~QObject: Timers cannot be stopped from another thread
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 8, 2021)

mellowmiester said:


> Honestly I don't remember what I did to the graphic drivers. I ended up doing cd /usr/local/lib/ followed by rm -r dri. Now VLC and mpv both play video.



Nice trolling. Don't forget to clean the entire partition if the system once doesn't boot correctly, so you don't have to appear here anymore.


----------

